# Maryland Wildlife Commissioner pushes for end to bow season



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

This is the real deal....

An anti-hunting proponent is now a commissioner of the Maryland Department of Natural Resources' Wildlife Advisory Commission.

Here is an example of how an anti can get their foot in the door and what their agenda is once they've gotten in...

Keep reading below...

Here is his letter in the Baltimore Sun newspaper:



> Anticipating autumn's bounty of cooler weather, glorious sunshine and majestic foliage also brings sadness to my heart, knowing the suffering about to be inflicted by Maryland's bow hunters on our deer starting Friday and continuing through January.
> 
> In the 2006-2007 season, bow hunters reported killing 21,991 deer in Maryland. But how many deer got away wounded, left to run around in the woods with arrows sticking in them, or to die a slow and agonizing death days or weeks later? Well-documented studies testify that wounding and suffering happen time and again when the bow is the weapon of choice.
> 
> ...


Feel free to go to that link and post a comment or better yet... email E.Joseph Lamp yourself.

eace:

Ryan


----------

